# Albedo NR1 and NR2



## DeCatt (Jan 1, 2014)

I've manged to collect the majority of Albedo, mainly for the historical value, but I have been getting into EDF and want to actually read the first few chapters. There is no way I can currently afford the $200 for NR1 and $900 for NR2 in their original form, so I was wondering if Mr Gallacci ever released digital copies of EDF (I know he is currently running Birthright on Radio-Comix) or something similar of the like. Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 1, 2014)

The first Erma Felna series was collected in a three-volume book called "Command Review."


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 2, 2014)

ArielMT said:


> The first Erma Felna series was collected in a three-volume book called "Command Review."



How hard is it to find?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 2, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> How hard is it to find?



I honestly don't know.  I haven't looked in years.

He posted a journal nine months ago saying he'll reboot Albedo at some point, but I don't know if he got around to it yet.


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 2, 2014)

ArielMT said:


> I honestly don't know.  I haven't looked in years.
> 
> He posted a journal nine months ago saying he'll reboot Albedo at some point, but I don't know if he got around to it yet.



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Apr 1, 2014)

DeCatt; 

While my Albedo collecting never went as far back as the beginning of Thoughts & Images first run, I understand that Mr. Gallacci and/or Lex Nakashima (LX Limited) did have copies of some or all of Command Review 1-3 (published by Thoughts & Images and covering most of the initial run) and it's entirely possible that the only Antarctic Press Command Review (#4, covering the tail end of Vol. 1 and the first couple of issues of AP's Vol. 2) that I knew of before I dropped out of comic collecting is still available a la carte (i.e. mail order) directly from them. I suspect there have been further Command Reviews, especially given how scarce the AP run is now (I have all of them, but that's mainly because of the fact that I was collecting comics by the time most of them were initially printed). Actually, I correct myself- there were three AP runs; the first Vol. 2 to Issue 10 & the Vol. 2 Colour Special, a 4-issue Vol. 3, and what I assume was the beginning of a Vol. 4 (I only have the first and possibly second issue; this would've been around the time I cut myself out). I believe Albedo was eventually published by Shanda Fantasy Arts after AP cut out most of their Furry-related comics (or handed them off to Radio Comix), but I have no knowledge of how far that went.

I know when I first tried to acquire some of the Vol. 1's (most of the few I have were sold to me by a very longtime Albedo collector and local friend who had some spares) that the very early issues, and the early printings of Issue Zero, were commanding considerable sums per issue, and that was in the early 1990s. I suspect no difference now, other than those prices being higher by now. ^_^ Command Review is probably your best option in terms of affordability (as it was with myself) if you're mainly interested in reading the story from the beginning.

-2Paw.


----------



## stevegallacci (May 7, 2014)

Why doesn't anyone just ask me? For those looking to fill in the Erma story, I still have Vol. 1,2,4 of Command Review in stock, as well as some individual issues of Albedo.


----------

